# Missouri Medical Marijuana



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Since there is no section for us, I figured I would create one.

Feel free to post anything & everything about medical marijuana in Missouri here.


----------



## ForeverGreen42 (Jan 12, 2019)

What does everyone think.. Better to go ahead and apply for licensing now and risk loosing your $10,000 for cultivation (only allowing 62 cultivators for the whole state) or wait and try to buy someone else's pre-existing license? It will cost more if waiting, but at the same time you then don't have to deal with headache of the application process


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jan 19, 2019)

If you apply you better be the only one holding a lotto ticket in your zone. Guarantee the lotto winners have already paid the fee and some. Most if not all licensing goes to big out of state investors using every loophole and bribe they can to dominate the market. 

There's no money to be made other than selling licenses to suckers who fail to acknowledge Missouri Cannabis won't be a thing when big poppa Trump legalizes Thc to get that 2nd term. When you can buy weed at Walmart, there will be no such thing as a dispensary, or a Missouri Cannabis farm. And with concentrates taking over to lead us into the eventuality of synthetics, moat certainly production will take place south of the border so even established domestic producer regions (Cali/Oregon) will be struggling for a place in the market. Every successful business plan in this industry is to develop a brand quickly then dump it on some poor sucker who will bw competing with Honduran grown herb distilled into e-cigs. Craft Cannabis will not be a thing. Cannabis is the new cigarette.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 19, 2019)

I think it's pretty gay to limit the number of licenses when not refunding the application fee. Like WTF?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 24, 2019)

means if you are serious bout it, you'll come up with the money. Word on street is they received so much prepaid fees, after the shock, they realized what this may generate when all said and done. 
Also to add, I got fucking certification letter from dr today,woooohooooo, 6 flowering plants, no number limit on little ones. no outdoor grows, indoor grows have to be secured. The doctor send the documentation to the state and will notify patient when it time to pay. Cuts out on all the forged documents was starting to show up in places like Oregon. Missouri already ahead of IL when it comes to the program.


----------



## ToneOZ (Nov 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> means if you are serious bout it, you'll come up with the money. Word on street is they received so much prepaid fees, after the shock, they realized what this may generate when all said and done.
> Also to add, I got fucking certification letter from dr today,woooohooooo, 6 flowering plants, no number limit on little ones. no outdoor grows, indoor grows have to be secured. The doctor send the documentation to the state and will notify patient when it time to pay. Cuts out on all the forged documents was starting to show up in places like Oregon. Missouri already ahead of IL when it comes to the program.


Id like to know who prjnted your papers. 6/6/6 is what ive seen


----------



## ToneOZ (Nov 10, 2019)

I knw there are a few moers here


----------



## Onymous21 (Nov 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> means if you are serious bout it, you'll come up with the money. Word on street is they received so much prepaid fees, after the shock, they realized what this may generate when all said and done.
> Also to add, I got fucking certification letter from dr today,woooohooooo, 6 flowering plants, no number limit on little ones. no outdoor grows, indoor grows have to be secured. The doctor send the documentation to the state and will notify patient when it time to pay. Cuts out on all the forged documents was starting to show up in places like Oregon. Missouri already ahead of IL when it comes to the program.


No limit huh? You really should check again buddy. 6 in flower, 6 veg and 6 seedlings per patient with a max of 18/18/18


----------

